# I just won the lottery.



## endcycle (Jun 14, 2010)

Well... not really. 
BUT!

I did convince the GF to go SS/Fixed as a secondary bike. We both have Jamis satellites which we both adore for distance riding, but I also (as most of you who read this subforum might have seen) love and require my Trek Soho S, especially for short rides and pub crawls. It's just a FUN bike to have- fast, agile, tough, and light, with a cool look to it.

So on a few casual rides over the last few weeks, I was loving the weather and just having fun riding in town, and she asked if I ever missed gears on those rides. I didn't think much of it at the time.

She sent me a message yesterday - "I just ordered this: http://www.roadbikeoutlet.com/single-speed-fixed-gear-fixie-bicyles/vilano-edge-fixed-gear-single-speed-bike.html"

Now, is it the best choice? Probably not. But is it AWESOME that she's decided to get one outa the blue? Yes. 

Happy sunday!


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

*high five* I just ordered a new seatpost for my sweety's Schwinn Madison. I haven't been able to convince her that she won't die if she rides fixed, but it's still a win. Yes, we are ridiculously lucky.


----------



## endcycle (Jun 14, 2010)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> *high five* I just ordered a new seatpost for my sweety's Schwinn Madison. I haven't been able to convince her that she won't die if she rides fixed, but it's still a win. Yes, we are ridiculously lucky.


She's gonna try fixed, but I personally don't even. I just prefer SS - though I need to give it another try this year I think.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Try it out for a week. If you aren't sure, but don't hate it, try it out for another week. Trying to figure out if you like riding fixed over the course of just one or two rides (a technique I know many have tried) doesn't really give you a chance to get over the learning curve to find the fun in it. That said, if you just hate it after a week, go ahead and flip over to the freewheel. No need to torture anyone.


----------



## endcycle (Jun 14, 2010)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Try it out for a week. If you aren't sure, but don't hate it, try it out for another week. Trying to figure out if you like riding fixed over the course of just one or two rides (a technique I know many have tried) doesn't really give you a chance to get over the learning curve to find the fun in it. That said, if you just hate it after a week, go ahead and flip over to the freewheel. No need to torture anyone.



I gave it a shot last year - I think if I had a nice steel frame it might be better, but I have this insanely tight aluminum frame (trek soho - super compact), so fixed is uncomfortable on top of the learning curve. still, i'll likely flip over to the fixed hub this year.


----------



## endcycle (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.roadbikeoutlet.com/singl...vilano-edge-fixed-gear-single-speed-bike.html

UPDATE! She got the bike in the link.
1: The build quality is ****. Flat out garbage. It arrived with a slightly bent frame (we can blame that on shipping, I suppose, in a cheap cardboard container with little protection) and components that weren't well-suited for use. Blown freewheel out of the box. The bullhorns are a larger diameter than the clamping thingy on the bike was designed for. 

2: It's pretty as hell. Like, gorgeous. THAT kind of makes up for a lot of the other stuff.

3: It rides like you'd expect a low-end steel frame to ride. Soaks up bumps very well, but has a lot of give in other ways that aren't reassuring when you're cranking on it.

Bottom line: It's a good cheap pubriding bike and a fun intro to SS/fixed. Would I suggest it to anyone else? No. For the same price she paid, we could have gotten a decent quality fixie from a local shop.... but it wouldn't have been quite so pretty.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Got want it bad and you got it bad.

What did you expect for less than 300 bucks?


----------



## endcycle (Jun 14, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> Got want it bad and you got it bad.
> 
> What did you expect for less than 300 bucks?


Well, I DID expect the shipping to be a bit more secure and for the freewheel to not be bad out of the box, and for the components to fit like they were supposed to. 300 bucks shouldn't mean GARBAGE. 

That said, it is very pretty and she does use it a lot.  SO whatever - lesson learned.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

If you have any shots of the bad materials (free wheel, dimensions on bars/stem) there's a chance you could get replacements on warranty. Blown freewheels happen from time to time, but incompatible bars and stem? That's a new one to me. Just a thought.


----------



## endcycle (Jun 14, 2010)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> If you have any shots of the bad materials (free wheel, dimensions on bars/stem) there's a chance you could get replacements on warranty. Blown freewheels happen from time to time, but incompatible bars and stem? That's a new one to me. Just a thought.


We didn't bother. Figured it's working now, and it was dirt cheap to fix blah blah blah. We just won't do business with them again.


----------



## yanksrock528 (Jul 15, 2011)

nice job! the fixed bikes are really cool!


----------



## AKang269 (Jul 29, 2011)

endcycle said:


> We didn't bother. Figured it's working now, and it was dirt cheap to fix blah blah blah. We just won't do business with them again.


Hahah good choice


----------

